# SKX007 J & K difference



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Hi I was looking at creation watches site and I am confused by the difference between these two models other than the 21 jewels made in japan model

the J model which is down from £279 to £172 and the K model which is £294 to £148 so I thought that the J would be more at list than the K but according to this not, so can anyone explain these two models ?

Thanks


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Believe one is manufactured in Japan, the other in Korea (South). :}


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

All I can say is I have found no difference in build quality and Seiko will have a set standard that all of their factories will have to adhere to.

Beware tax from creation more and more people are being cought out on that issue.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Chromejob said:


> Believe one is manufactured in Japan, the other in Korea (South). :}


 And or Singapore, which is what I have always been led to believe, and read on countless forum's over the years.

I asked this very question in a Seiko AD only the other day. The answer I got was; The J and K suffix denotes the market the watch is intended for, and not the country of manufacture. When I enquired as to why two almost identical watches only appearing to differ by the two letters J and K were priced different, I got no intelligible answer.?


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Thanks, what was confusing me was the Japanese one is listed cheaper than the other one which I thought would be the other way round with the Japanese one being dearer


----------



## kum (Apr 19, 2017)

The Japanese ones are more desirable and more sought after, but there is no difference in quality between these 2 models.


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

Apparently if you look at the brushed finish on the side of the watch to where its polished the edge is 'sharper', I think there is a slight finish difference!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Did research on this several years ago and found out that (as Wrench says) ....

The J watches are made in Japan and have to say 'Made in Japan' on the dial. As they are made for the JDM market, bracelet models are supplied with a slightly smaller bracelet (less links) to cater for that market.

The K models are made for the European and American markets, have slighty bigger bracelets, don't say 'Made in Japan' on them, and are made outside Japan from Japanese supplied parts.

Although for some reason the J models are more sought after and sometimes more expensive, there is apparently no discernable difference in build quality between the two.


----------



## Buuk (Apr 15, 2017)

I have read a few posts here and there that the K models can have mis-aligned chapter rings etc. I think one quote regarding K models was 'hit and miss regarding alignment'

This could have been a discussion from a few years ago though. Maybe QC has been stepped up since then?


----------

